# Forked Thread: renau1g's - Red Hand of Doom - Beta



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2008)

Forked from:  renau1g's - Red Hand of Doom - Beta OOC 

There has been some player attrition in my Red Hand of Doom game and I'm looking for a couple new players. Reveille has already submitted a character concept and I'm looking (ideally) for one more to take on either a cleric or druid role to provide divine support for the party.

Current Cast:
WalkingDad -  Death-forged Necromancer
Voadam - Tiefling Soulknife
stonegod - Changeling beguiler

As a follow up to the recruiting thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4218032#post4218032

So, I've decided to go ahead with running the game. It's only the Red Hand of Doom module, that way we can get right into it. I'll be expecting 1 post/day on weekdays, weekends are flexible, if you can great, if not, no worries. I'll be running 1 combat round/day at the latest, if you haven't posted I'll NPC you or maybe you're character is overwhelmed by what's going on around him and spends a turn in full defence. 

Level: 6th

# of PCs: 4-5

Stats: 34-point buy

HP: Max at 1st, 3/4 after (Make up difference next level for odd dice, i.e. 7.5hp for d10, 7 2nd level, 8 3rd level)

Game World: Generic, but using FR deities (http://realmshelps.dandello.net/dieties/human.shtml, if you're not familiar with them)

LA: I'll allow a LA of +1 for races or a template

Books Available:
Core - PHB/PHB2, DMG, MM
Completes - Adventurer, Arcane, Divine, Mage & Warrior
Eberron - Campaign Setting, Races of Eberron, Player's Guide
FR - Campaign Setting, Races of Faerun, Player's Guide
Heroes of Horror, Libris Mortis
Magic Item Compendium, Spell Compendium
Psionics - from the SRD only (I'll be treating Psionics as magic for SR, etc.)
Tome of Battle

Anything else needs approval.

Applications will have the following:
[sblock=format]
Name:  
Gender:  
Race:  
Age:  
Class:  
Alignment:  
Religion: 

*Appearance*

*Personality*

*Background*

*Modus Operandi*

[/sblock]

Edit: Also, I'll be giving each player one of the +2/+2 feats from the srd (i.e. stealthy) as long as they have some skill points in it. Starting gold will be standard, 13,000gp no more than 1/2 on an item (exception is a +2 weapon).

Edit 2: Up to 2 flaws will be allowed from UA, Traits are also allowed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2008)

[sblock=My Application]*Name:* Jaga Kelgora
*Gender:* Male
*Race:* Hobgoblin
*Age:* 18
*Class:* Fighter 1 / Martial Rogue 4
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Religion:* Torm

*HP:* 36 / 6+7+4+5+4(+5+5)
*Saves:* +4/+10/+1
*AC:* 20 (6 Armor, 4 Dex), *Traps* 21, *Flat-footed* 16, *Touch* 14

Str 16, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9 
(+2 Dex, +2 Con Racial, +1 to Wis @ 4th Level)

*Appearance:* Jaga is a towering brute of a man and always seems to have a look of non-interest on his face. Jagas’ red eyes and black hair only adds to his brutish looks, hiding his natural mental talent. Jaga wears a chain shirt that he won in the course of many battles and allows him to retain his natural agility. Jagas’ hair appears unkempt, but he does maintain his wild looks. Jaga prefers to keep his hair in dreadlocks. Overall Jaga looks like nothing more than a brutish warrior, and he prefers that people think of him as such as to underestimate his mental facilities and quickness to react.

*Personality:* Jaga has an inquisitive nature and is constantly plucking at his kithara whenever he gets the chance without regard to whomever he may be annoying with it. Jaga is a bit hot tempered, but it only shows if he is seriously ticked off.  Jaga likes to evaluate a situation before acting but doesn’t hesitate to defend himself should he be pressed into it. Jaga likes to be the center of attention, but only when it suits him, otherwise he just likes to be left alone to contemplate whatever is on his mind.

*Background:* Jaga was just baby when a band of adventurers wiped out the elders in his enclave where he was born into. Jaga and the other children in his enclave were rounded up and were taken into the nearest village. The hobgoblin children were given homes, but most of them were spiteful of their situation and ran off at the earliest opportunity. Since Jaga was just a baby he was given unto a couple that showered attention on him and nurtured all of his natural talents as he grew older. Due to his racial heritage, he was constantly tormented and teased, which eventually took its toll as he became more and more reclusive. 

Jaga eventually took to the local innkeeper, Kolara. Kolara taught him many things. Among them, he learned the how to properly run an inn. He was always was at Kolara’s side, even when she wasn’t tending to business matters. Although she had twenty years on him, they eventually fell in love. However their romantic interludes were discovered and the locals rustled both of them and they burned Kolara in a pyre and attempted to do the same to Jaga. Jaga got loose of his bonds and fought his way free of the murderous crowd. He ran and ran until he just couldn’t anymore. Jaga holds himself partly responsible for Kolara’s death and for a long time was vengeful and spiteful of those that took her life, but he eventually turned to prayer and in a temple dedicated to Torm, he found redemption through forgiveness. His heart turned from revenge to love and found that he wanted to do nothing more than to prevent atrocities from happening to those that deserved better.

Jaga has been adventuring for quite a while, and has made a small name for himself as a freedom fighter. When he gets too old to adventure or suffers grievous wounds which make him retire from the adventurer’s life, Jaga would like nothing more than to build an inn with his own two hands and run it in loving memory of Kolara.

*Feats*
Lightning Reflexes (1st Level)
Power Attack (1st level Martial Rogue)
Improved Toughness (1st Level Fighter)
Weapon Focus: Greatsword (3rd Level)
Weapon Focus: Warhammer (3rd level Martial Rogue)
Stealthy (Bonus feat)

*Armor*
Chain Shirt +2 / 4250 gp / 25 lbs.
Crystal of Aquatic Action (MIC, pg. 25) / 250 gp

*Weapons* 
Greatsword +1 / 2350 gp / 8 lbs.
Warhammer  +1 / 2312 gp / 5 lbs.

*Magic Items*
Elixir of Sneaking x2 (DMG, pg. 255) / 500 gp 
Hand of the Mage (DMG, pg. 258)  / 900 gp 
Ring of Sustenance (DMG, pg. 233) / 2000 gp  
Skill Shard x2 (MIC, Pg. 185) / 100 gp

*Equipment*
Backpack / 2 gp
Antitoxin x2 / 100 gp
Flask of Acid x10  / 100 gp
Masterwork Thieves Tools / 100 gp
Glamerweave Entertainer's Outfit (ECS, pg. 122) / 109 gp
Travelers Outfit / 1 gp
Bedroll / 1 sp
Lock, Amazing / 150 gp
Belt Pouch / 1 gp
Sack x2 / 2 sp
50' Silk Rope / 10 gp
Magnifying Glass / 100 gp
Masterwork Instrument, Kithara / 100 gp
Whetstone x5 / 1 sp
Masterwork Potion Belt (FRCS, pg. 96) / 60 gp[/sblock][sblock=My Character]
	
	



```
Name:           Jaga Kelgora                    Age:            18
Class/Level:    Fighter 1 / Martial Rogue 4     Gender:         Male
Race:           Hobgoblin                       Height:         7' 2"
Alignment:      Chaotic Good                    Weight:         260 lbs.
Deity:          Torm                            Speed:          30 feet.
Hair:           Black                           Eyes:           Red
Size:           Medium                          Skin:           Dark Brown

Ability		Score	Mod	AC Total     20   Flat    Attack   Initiative
Strength	 16	+03	Base         10   Foot    Bonus     Modifier
Dexterity	 18	+04	Natural      xx    16      +4          +4
Constitution	 12	+01	Size         xx           
Intelligence	 16	+03	Deflection   xx   Touch   Grapple
Wisdom		 10	+00	Dexterity    +4    14     Total   +07
Charisma	 09	-01	Armor        +6           BAB     +04
                                Shield	     xx   Traps   STR     +03
Hit Points	Current  Total	Magic        xx    21     Size    xxx
Race + Class	  036     036   Misc. Mod.   xx           Misc.   xxx

Saving Throws                        Non-Standard Attacks
	        Fort   Ref    Will              Unarmed   Flurry
Total           +04    +10    +01    Hit Bonus    +07      xxxx
Base Save       +03    +04    +01    Damage       1D3      xxxx
Ability         +01    +04    n/a    Critical     020      xxxx
Feat            xxx    +02    xxx    Range        xxx      xxxx
Magic           xxx    xxx    xxx    Type          B       xxxx
Conditional     xxx    +01*   xxx    Notes   Non-Lethal

*+11 only agianst Traps

	       Attack
Attack	       Bonus    Damage   Critical   Range   Type   Notes
Greatsword      +9      2d6+5    19-20/x2    --      PP    
Warhammer       +9      1d8+5       X3       --      BB    

                    Key     Skill    Ability            Misc.    Magic
Skills		  Ability  Modifier  Modifier  Ranks  Modifier  Modifier Notes
Appraise            INT      +03       +03      xx      xxx       xxx         
Balance		    DEX      +10       +04      06      xxx       xxx      1  
Bluff               CHA      -01       -01      xx      xxx       xxx         
Climb		    STR      +10       +03      07      xxx       xxx      1  
Concentration       CON      +01       +01      xx      xxx       xxx         
Decipher Script     INT      +11       +03      08      xxx       xxx         
Diplomacy           CHA      -01       -01      xx      xxx       xxx         
Disable Device	    INT      +13       +03      08      +02       xxx         
Disguise            CHA      -01       -01      xx      xxx       xxx      1  
Escape Artist	    DEX      +10       +04      06      xxx       xxx      1  
Forgery             INT      +03       +03      xx      xxx       xxx         
Gather Information  CHA      -01       -01      xx      xxx       xxx         
Heal                WIS      +00       +00      xx      xxx       xxx         
Hide                DEX      +06       +04      Xx      +02       xxx      1  
Intimidate          CHA      -01       -01      Xx      xxx       xxx         
Jump		    STR      +07       +03      04      xxx       xxx      1  
Knowledge           INT      ---       ---      --      ---       ---         
 - Local             -       +11       +03      08      xxx       xxx         
Listen              WIS      +00       n/a      xx      xxx       xxx         
Move Silently       DEX      +18       +04      08      +06       xxx      1  
Open Lock           DEX      +14       +04      08      +02       xxx         
Perform             CHA      ---       ---      --      ---       ---         
 - Sing              -       +07       -01      08      xxx       xxx         
 - String            -       +02       -01      01      +02                   
Profession          WIS      ---       ---      --      ---       ---         
 - Innkeeper         -       +08       +00      08      xxx       xxx          
Ride                DEX      +04       +04      xx      xxx       xxx          
Search              INT      +03       +03      xx      xxx       xxx          
Sense Motive        WIS      +00       +00      xx      xxx       xxx          
Sleight Of Hand     DEX      xxx       +04      xx      xxx       xxx      1  
Spot                WIS      +00       +00      xx      xxx       xxx          
Survival            WIS      +00       +00      xx      xxx       xxx          
Swim                STR      +05       +03      02      xxx       xxx     2,3 
Tumble              DEX      xxx       +04      xx      xxx       xxx      1  
Use Magic Device    CHA      -01       -01      00      xxx       xxx          
Use Rope            DEX      +04       +04      xx      xxx       xxx              

1. Armor Check Penalty (-1)
2. Double Armor Check Penalty (-2)
3. Crystal of Aquatic Action allows Jaga to ignore his AC Penalty for this skill
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------         
Languages (Read/Write, Speak)
Common, Goblin, Elven, Dwarven, Sylvan
                                                
Feats
Improved Toughness
Lightning Reflexes
Power Attack
Stealthy
Weapon Focus (Greatsword)
Weapon Focus (Warhammer)

Racial Traits
Darkvision out to 60'
+4 Racial Bonus to Move Silently

Class Abilities

Weapon and Armor Proficiency
Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow,rapier, sap,
shortbow, and short sword. Rogues are proficient with light armor, but not with
shields.

A fighter is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor
(heavy, medium, and light) and shields (including tower shields).

Bonus Feats
The martial rogue does not gain the sneak attack ability, instead he gains fighter
bonus feats in its place. Whenever the character would gain a bonus to their sneak
attack damage they instead gain a bonus combat-oriented feat. At first level the
martial gins his regular 1st level feat that all 1st level characters are entitled 
to and one combat-oriented feat. If the character is human, he gets his human bonus 
featas well.

The martial rogue gains a comabt oriented feat at 3rd level and every three levels
thereafter (6th, 9th, 12th, 15th, 14th and 18th). These bonus feats must be drawn 
from the feats noted as fighter bonus feats. The rogue must still meet all 
prerequisites for a bonus feat, including ability score and base attack bonus 
minimums. These bonus feats are in addition to the feat that a character of any 
class gets from advancing levels.

Trapfinding
Only rogues can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a DC higher
than 20. Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well
hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create
it. Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps.
A magic trap generally has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.
A rogue who beats a trap’s DC by 10 or more with a Disable Device check can study a
trap, figure out how it works, and bypass it (with her party) without disarming it.

Evasion (Ex)
At 2nd level and higher, a rogue can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with 
great agility. If she makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack 
that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. 
Evasion can be used only if the rogue is wearing light armor or no armor. A 
helpless rogue does notgain the benefit of evasion.

Trap Sense +1 (Ex)
At 3rd level, a rogue gains an intuitive sense that alerts her to danger from traps,
giving her a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to 
AC against attacks made by traps. These bonuses rise to +2 when the rogue reaches 
6th level, to +3 when she reaches 9th level, to +4 when she reaches 12th level, to 
+5 at 15th, and to +6 at 18th level. Trap sense bonuses gained from  multiple classes 
stack.

Uncanny Dodge (Ex)
Starting at 4th level, a rogue can react to danger before her senses would normally
allow her to do so. She retains her Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if she is
caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, she still loses her
Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. If a rogue already has uncanny dodge from a
different class she automatically gains improved uncanny dodge instead.

Mage Hand (Sp) [Hand of the Mage, CL 2nd]
Transmutation
Level: Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One nonmagical, unattended object weighing up to 5 lb.
Duration: Concentration
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No

You point your finger at an object and can lift it and move it at will from a 
distance. As a move action, you can propel the object as far as 15 feet in any 
direction, though the spell ends if the distance between you and the object ever 
exceeds the spell’s range.


Equipment	                                  Cost       Weight
Armor                                     
• Chain Shirt +2                                 4250 gp      25 lbs.
• Crystal of Aquatic Action (MIC, pg. 25)         250 gp    ---- lbs.
                                                     
Weapons                                              
• Greatsword +1                                  2350 gp     008 lbs.
• Warhammer  +1                                  2312 gp     005 lbs.
                                                     
Elixir of Sneaking (DMG, pg. 255)                 500 gp    ---- lbs.  
 x2: +10 to Move Silently for 1 hour                    
                                                 
Hand of the Mage (DMG, pg. 258)                   900 gp       2 lbs. 
• Uase mage hand at will                       
                                               
Ring of Sustenance (DMG, pg. 233)                2000 gp    ---- lbs.  
• No need to eat, only needs 2 hours of sleep   

Skill Shard x2 (MIC, Pg. 185)                     100 gp    ---- lbs.
• +2 bonus to one skill check for 10 minutes
  then disintegrates

Backpack					    2 gp       2 lbs.
Antitoxin x2                                      100 gp    ---- lbs.
Flask of Acid x10                                 100 gp       2 lbs.
Masterwork Thieves Tools                          100 gp       1 lbs.
Glamerweave Entertainer's Outfit (ECS, pg. 122)   109 gp       6 lbs.
• +1 bonus on Diplomacy checks                    ------    ---------
Travelers Outfit                                    1 gp       5 lbs.
Bedroll                                             1 sp       5 lbs.
Lock, Amazing                                     150 gp       1 lbs.
Belt Pouch                                          1 gp      .5 lbs.
Sack x2                                             2 sp       1 lbs.
50' Silk Rope                                      10 gp       5 lbs.
Magnifying Glass                                  100 gp     ??? lbs. 
Masterwork Instrument, Kithara                    100 gp       3 lbs.
Whetstone x5                                        1 sp       5 lbs.
Masterwork Potion Belt (FRCS, pg. 96)              60 gp       1 lbs.
• Stores 10 potions, free action retrieval        ------    --------- 
                              
Encumbrance                                                 75.5 lbs.

Light:      0076 lbs.
Medium:     0153 lbs.
Heavy:      0230 lbs.
Lift:       0460 lbs.
Push/Drag:  1150 lbs.

Platinum:   xxxxx 
Gold:           4
Silver:         6
Copper:     xxxxx
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Aug 5, 2008)

Changed concept.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2008)

Velsharoon is Scavenger's deity (WD's character), which is from the Forgotten Realms deities (I've always liked them more):

Velsharoon (pronounced VEL-shah-roon [1]), the Archmage of Necromancy, is a vain, selfish, petty, but very canny deity consumed with vengeance, obsessed with experimenting on living and dead beings, and unconcerned with the fates of lesser creatures. In many ways he continues to act like the mortal he recently was, albeit with far greater power at his disposal than before. 

http://forgottenrealms.wikia.com/wiki/Velsharoon


----------



## Halford (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmm, would it be acceptable to reflavor Ruby Knight to Velsharoon?

I actually managed to miss that you were looking for a divine type and just picked something I thought would fit well with the party.  However, upon reflection I don't think a Druid would fit well with the party and I don't really want to run a straight cleric.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2008)

It can be re-flavoured to the Red Knight of Thay (similar to the PrC from the FRCS), but with Velsharoon as the deity. Scavenger was created by a Red Wizard, perhaps you could either be hired/approached by him, or as a member of the Red Wizards yourself? 

Oh yeah, I'm really not a fan of the spiked chain (it's too easily abused), but as long as you're ok with me not allowing Improved Trip as an option, I'm ok with you having it.

Additionally, if you wouldn't mind putting the page number for the MIC items that'd help me out.


----------



## Halford (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah good old Spiked Chain, I'll happily drop it and use a glaive I was thinking about it anyway and I was not planning on Improved Trip too much rolling! But having seen Reveille's concept change I think I'd like to change mine up to if thats okay. Noticing Heroes of Horror is on the list I am thinking about an Archivist who could take care of Healing and fill in a few of the Wizardy gaps for the Dread Necromancer.

I would spend the majority of my starting gold on divine scrolls to put into my prayer book and the scribing costs. But would end up with spells like Invisibility, Fly, and Lightening Bolt....

Lets see....

[sblock= Father Byden Blaithe, Archivist 6]
Name: Father Byden Blaithe
Gender: Male
Race: Human
Age: 39
Class: Archivist 6
Alignment: LN
Religion: Mysta

Appearence: A tall gaunt grey haired man wearing a stern expression as he gazes miopically at a scroll or tomb. Father Blaithe's eyes are lined and bloodshot ensuring that he appears even older than his years, though despite his apparent frailty his movements are vigorous. His robes are generally ink stained and somewhat unkempt in stark contrast to his neatly trimmed goatee and short cropped hair. He looks like a strict headmaster and tends to make those who speak with him for any length of time feel vaguely guilty.

Personality: Father Blaithe cares very deeply about knowledge, the problem is that he cares about knowledge almost exclusively and will go to almost any end to get at it. A strategist he believes in planning and researching his foes and coming at them with as much information as possible. He takes extensive notes and is almost constantly buried in a book either reading or writing. Detatched is probably a good word for the Father who believes that emotions are unecessary and generally counter productive.

Background: Having seen his father a village adept humbled by a Wizard as a boy Byden resolved to prove that divine power was superior to arcane. Disdainful of his father's ways the young Byden left and sought out a monestary of Mysta where he found a few kindred spirits in the librarians. Now his purposes have become blurred in his own mind and he primarily seeks to compile the ultimate collection of spells with which he believes he can humble any Wizard.

Since leaving the monestary he has dealt with thieves, demon cults, and even the drow in his pursuit of lost and forbidden knowledge, all the while adding piece by piece to his Prayer books and consolidating his power.

Modus Operandi: A careful planner Blaithe generally begins combat by taking some defensive measure; he then relies upon summoning or the use of spells such as spiritual weapon and spirit jaws to deal consistent damage whilst either utilizing produce flame or snake's swiftness to remain effective while conserving his magics.

All the while he will advise his comrades, attempting - though often failing - not to seem condescending. Surprisingly with many rarer creatures this knowledge often helps find the elusive chinks in their armor.

All the while he keeps an eye on his comrades health ready with a healing spell and a reprimand.

HP: 40

Saves: 7/3/8 (+ 2 vs Enchantment for Still Mind)

AC: 17 (4 Armor, 2 Shield, 1 Dex), Touch 11, Flat-footed 16

Str 7, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 16, Cha 10 (middle aged, -1 physical stats + 1 mental stats)

Feats:
Scribe Scroll (Archivist 1st)
Negotiator (Freeby)
Spontaneous Healer (Flaw Noncombatant) Complete Divine Page 84
Spontaneous Summoner (Flaw Murky Eyed) Complete Divine Page 85
Augmented Healing (1st) Complete Divine Page 79
Draconic Archivist (Human Bonus) Heroes of Horror Page 122
Spell Focus Conjuration (3rd)
Augment Summoning (6th)

Skills:
Total Skill points = 75
Concentration 11 (9 ranks, 2 Con)
Diplomacy 13 (9 ranks, 2 Negotiator, 2 synergy K. Nobility)
Decipher Script 7 (1 rank, 4 Int, 2 Lore Mastery)
Heal 7 (4 ranks, 3 Wis)
Knowledge Arcana 17 (9 ranks, 4 Int, 2 synergy Spellcraft, 2 Lore Mastery)
Knowledge Dungeoneering 9 (9 ranks, 4 Int)
Knowledge Nature 5 (1 ranks, 4 Int)
Knowledge Nobility 9 (5 ranks, 4 Int)
Knowledge Religion 13 (9 ranks, 4 Int)
Knowledge the Planes 13 (9 ranks, 4 Int)
Sense Motive 5 (3 Wis, 2 Negotiator)
Spellcraft 14 (8 ranks, 4 Int, 2 synergy K. Arcana)

2 Points spent on Collector of Stories Skill Trick from Complete Scoundrel

Divine Scrolls Purchased... Most of the none Clerical spells are from Domains or the Druid list, one is from an adept, one from a paladin and one from a ranger. The only really difficult spell to acquire would have required a 14th level ranger.

1st: Alarm, Charm Person, Cloud Burst, Expeditious Retreat, Identify, Produce Flame, Mage Armor, True Strike, Spider Climb, Lesser Restoration, Disguise Self, Longstrider, Snake's Swiftness (SC 193), Summon Nature's Ally I
Cost = 350gp
2nd: Mirror Image, Barkskin, Invisibility, Summon Nature's Ally II, Snakes Swiftness Mass (SC 193), Scorching ray
Cost = 900gp
3rd: Fly, Phantom Steed, Lightening Bolt, Haste, Summon Nature's Ally III, Spirit Jaws (SC 202), Blacklight (SC 30)
Cost = 2625gp
4th: Dominate person, Summon Nature's Ally IV, Enervation, Flamestrike, Dimension Door
Cost = 3500gp
5th: Teleport
Cost = 1125gp

Equipment:
Chainshirt
Heavy Wooden Shield
Backpack
Prayer Book x 3
Spell Component Pouch x 2

3600gp Scribing Supplies used to Scribe...

1st: Alarm, Charm Person, Cloudburst, Expeditious Retreat, Mage Armor, Snake's Swiftness, Produce Flame, Summon Nature's Ally I, Longstrider
Cost = 900gp
2nd: Mirror Image, Barkskin, Invisibility, Snake's Swiftness Mass, Summon Nature's Ally II, Scorching Ray
Cost = 1200gp
3rd: Lightening Bolt, Summon Nature's Ally III, Fly, Haste, Spirit Jaws
Cost = 1500gp
4th: Enervation, Summon Natures Ally IV
Cost = 800gp

Cleric Spells Known:

1st: Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, Ebon Eyes (SC 77), Resurgence(SC 174), Vigor Lesser(SC 229), Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Sanctuary, Bless
2nd: Cure Moderate Wounds, Resist Energy, Spiritual Weapon, Close Wounds(SC 48), Divine Insight (SC 70)
3rd: Cure Serious Wounds, Resist Energy Mass (SC 174), Summon Undead III (SC 215)

Spells Prepared:

3rd: Summon Undead III , Fly, Spirit Jaws x 2
2nd: Close Wounds x 2, Mirror Image, Resist Energy, Divine Insight
1st: Produce Flame x 2, Expeditious Retreat, Vigor Lesser x 2
0th: Amanuensis, Detect Magic x 2, Light

Archivist Class Abilities:

Dark Knowledge Tactics and Puissance (5/Day)
Lore Mastery
Still Mind
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks good Halford, can you please list where the feats & spells (non-core) came from (with page #'s), for my referencing.

Thanks!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 8, 2008)

Renau1g, just wanted to let you know that my character sheet is complete. I'l start work on the application tomorrow.


----------



## Halford (Aug 8, 2008)

Added details of where feats and spells came from SC = Spell Compendium btw.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 8, 2008)

Halford, you've got too many Hit Points. You should have:
6+3+3+3+3+3+10 = 31


----------



## Halford (Aug 8, 2008)

So when do we get cracking?  And any ideas as to how you want to introduce us new comers renau1g?

Ummm, I'm a little confused by your math Reveille.... Did you think Archivists got d4?

I get a d6 hit die and 3/4 of 6 is 4.5 not 3 , so I should get...

6+4+5+4+5+4 = 28

Then 6 x 2 for a + 2 con bonus = 12

28+12 = 40


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm an idiot. I thought it was half hp after 1st level.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2008)

Bonus for you


----------



## Halford (Aug 8, 2008)

The more you know...  Hehe, well more HP can only be a good thing right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 8, 2008)

Application complete.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 9, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Application complete.



It is included with my first post in this thread.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

Great. I'll take a look at them either today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

I just took a quick lookover Rev, and you missed the campaign bonus feat I've offered. It's one of the +2/+2 feats (i.e. Athletic)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 11, 2008)

renau1g said:


> I just took a quick lookover Rev, and you missed the campaign bonus feat I've offered. It's one of the +2/+2 feats (i.e. Athletic)



Alright, fixed. I chose Stealthy (+2 Hide & Move Silently). Jaga really is a demon at being quiet.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

Halford said:


> 2 Points spent on Collector of Stories Skill Trick from Complete Scoundrel
> 
> Divine Scrolls Purchased... Most of the none Clerical spells are from Domains or the Druid list, one is from an adept, one from a paladin and one from a ranger. The only really difficult spell to acquire would have required a 14th level ranger.
> 4th:  Aspect of the earth Hunter (SC 16)




Can you please let me know the details of the Collector of Stories? I don't own the Complete Scoundrel, but if it isn't game-breaking I might allow it.

Also, I'm not keen on the Aspect of the Earth Hunter, finding a 14th level ranger would be extremely difficult (probably only a handful in the world) and the spell's power reflects the higher level requirement. 

If you're ok with that then everything else looks good.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

So, one of the PC's is back for the Beta group so the hole in that line-up falls in the divine area, so I'll be assigning Halford to that group, but Alpha could use a melee-centric character, so I'll be assigning you to that group.


----------



## Halford (Aug 13, 2008)

Great, just point me to the thread and let me know anything else I need to do!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

Please see post #21.

Thanks!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2008)

Your above post is a little confusing. If I understand it correctly we've both been Assigned to the Alpha group?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm sorry. Reveille: you'll be in Alpha

Halford will be in Beta.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2008)

renau1g said:


> I'm sorry. Reveille: you'll be in Alpha



Okay, how do you want to work me in?


----------



## Halford (Aug 13, 2008)

No problem ditching Aspect of the Earth Hunter, I'll spend the money having scribed Summon Nature's Ally 4 into his Prayer book and Enervation.

Collector of Stories gives me a +5 bonus for the purpose of identifying creatures and may be used once per encounter.  I don't think it could be described as game breaking by any means though it is very nice, especially for an Archivist.  Most Skill tricks have hefty skill rank prerequisites, but they are generally extremely useful especially for rogues.  Each costs two skill points and you may only have a number equal to 1/2 your character level.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok, Halford you'll be introduced very shortly as the Beta group is in the town and it's easier to introduce you.

Rev, I think I have an idea for you, let me mull it over tonight and I'll pu something together tomorrow.


----------



## Halford (Aug 14, 2008)

Works for me renau1g.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Rev, I think I have an idea for you, let me mull it over tonight and I'll pu something together tomorrow.



Oke doke.


----------



## Halford (Aug 14, 2008)

Well that should be everything, I selected my Cleric spells gained for free at level ups, adjusted some skills slightly and included my spells prepared.  I also posted his Archivist abilities, though I am not going to write them out in full - that would take forever for Dark Knowledge.


----------



## Halford (Aug 14, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry for hijacking this thread, at least I'm a player 

@halford: Is your 'Into the Depths' game dead?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 15, 2008)

Halford,

Father Byden Blaithe would be in the small town of Drellin's Ferry visiting his contact Sertieren the Wise, a halfling wizard of some repute, to continue his knowledge gathering.

The halfling is quite excited about meeting with a group of adventurers, who came bearing all sorts of magical gear. There was even a construct with them! They must be powerful indeed and possessed of great magic to create that creature. He suggests if you're looking for more knowledge they might be a great resource.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 15, 2008)

[sblock=Reveille]

For Jaga I was thinking that he needs a reason to be in the Elsir Vale and I had a couple of ideas. 

1) Kolara’s got some family in the area and he'd be travelling there to visit them to inform them of her demise (word travels slow)

2) Jaga was sent by the city of Brindol to answer the call for aid from Drellin's Ferry, but they've drastically underestimated the threat

3) The priest of Torm who was close to Jaga in overcoming his anger and spitefulness, sends a magical message in the form of an animal, delivering a missive stating that he received a vision of war descending onto the Elsir Vale and asked Jaga to investigate.

______________________________________________________________

As for integrating with the group, they're currently on their way to a keep they suspect is a base of operations for hobgoblins attacking in the area. I was thinking of a couple ideas:

1) Jaga was captured by the hogboblins in the area and is currently being interrogated to find out who he is /why he's here, in the keep.

2) Jaga was found during his travels by the enemies, but managed to convince them that he was seperated from his patrol and brought to the keep. He'd be watched closely, but would be expected to perform functions of the watch, etc.

3) Jaga would be traveling in the area and the group will come upon him being set upon by a group of hobgoblins from the keep.

So I'm thinking as a freedom fighter, Jaga would want to help the people of Drellin's Ferry from the hobgoblin invaders.

[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 15, 2008)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=Reveille]1) Kolara’s got some family in the area and he'd be travelling there to visit them to inform them of her demise (word travels slow)
> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> As for integrating with the group, they're currently on their way to a keep they suspect is a base of operations for hobgoblins attacking in the area. I was thinking of a couple ideas:
> ...



I like these.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2008)

[sblock=Reveille]
Ok, sounds good. I'll work you in shortly, there is one encounter between now and when your PC will be introduced that might take a little bit, if you want to keep an eye on the IC thread and I'll try to post something here to keep you up to speed
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Aug 16, 2008)

That will certainly work, Blaithe is currently looking for some funds to continue the expansion of his compendium and adventuring is his usual route to such wealth - and often takes him to new and surprising sources of knowledge.

So are you going to post an introduction or should I have him introduce himself at the inn - I read through the thread so far btw hope thats okay I'll mind my meta-gameing! If he does so he will almost certainly be using Divine Insight before making his introduction for a + 24 diplomacy check modifier. First impressions are everything afterall.

Walking Dead: Into the Depths wasn't mine, though it does indeed seem to be dead. My game was the Raven Marches and it does seem to have died, I'm not quite sure why - I have no problem posting frequently as a player, but obviously its not the same - from my perspective it started to become a big chore and when posting slowed to a crawl I let it quietly die. 

My next DMing attempt will be a much less ambitious affair in Living EnWorld - though it does have baboons in it which is a plus. All of which are reasons why I am so greatful there are folks like renau1g around that can keep games going!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2008)

@Halford: Oops, sorry my bad.

BTW: Don't forget that diplomacy only works vs NPC:



> You can change the attitudes of others (nonplayer characters) with a successful Diplomacy check; see the Influencing NPC Attitudes sidebar




I'm sure we can find a better use for this spell (like a handle animal check to convince the horse to carry Scavenger )


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2008)

And everyone's back from vacation now so I can't use the excuse that I'm NPC'ing them , but I think I'll post an introduction for you on Monday (it won't a long one and I'll let you fill in most of the details about your characters appearance, etc.)


----------



## Halford (Aug 16, 2008)

renau1g:  Great I will post after the introduction is made, and bung my character sheet in the rogue's gallery then to.

Walking Dad:

Yes don't worry I'm not going to try to compel you to be friendly via a skill check, its more that its what he would do in character.  Plus personally I always take diplomacy checks into account when reacting to other pcs, they don't dictate my reaction, but they do guide them to a certain extent.  If for example a new PC came in and said...

"I Grawtag the Slaughterer you will all follow my lead now!" And his player roles a +800 diplomacy most of my characters would still react negatively.

If on the other hand a PC entered the game and said...

"Alright folks my names Thespin would you mind if I tagged along with you folks."  I would probably react positively, but how positively would differ, a check of 5 might get a, "Well I suppose you can tag along," whereas a 25 would probably get, "Of course, welcome to the party Thespin, care to share my trail rations?".

Most of all I'm doing it because thats what the character would do, he's all about planning and prep.

Theres also a rather large part of me that simply likes rolling high skill checks even if they have no mechanical effect.  I'm a sad, sad, man.

By the way I should be able to cover Scavenger on the steed issue, the good father's Phantom Steeds look like giant spiders - and we all know, despite grownup inclinations informing us that it is not so, that riding a giant phantom spider is just cool - yeah I said cool, I'm dated and proud!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 17, 2008)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=Reveille]Ok, sounds good. I'll work you in shortly, there is one encounter between now and when your PC will be introduced that might take a little bit, if you want to keep an eye on the IC thread and I'll try to post something here to keep you up to speed
> [/sblock]



Will do. I've been reading a bit of the IC thread and noting that hobgoblins are part of the the plot and the villains. It'll be interesting to see how Jaga will mesh with the other PCs.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2008)

*New player*

Are you still taking new players?

I have finished dragon mystic monk (essentialy: monk with knowledge devotion  (from Complete Champion) and fancy story  ) I need to add one level and redistribute attributes for point buy instead of random generation, but it is ready for review 'as is' if you're taking...


----------



## renau1g (Aug 20, 2008)

Unfortuately at this time, both groups are full... I can't change the title for some reason, when I try to edit it, it's not an option.

If we lose a player to either attrition, or death, I'll let you know.


----------



## Halford (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey renau1g is there anything lese I need to do at this point?  Do you mind me posting to the rogues gllery?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 20, 2008)

Nope, you're all set. Keep an eye on the IC thread and be ready for your intro


----------



## Halford (Aug 20, 2008)

Great, I'll go and post my character sheet.

I am going to make one change if you don't mind and leave a third level spell slot open for vesatility if thats okay.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 21, 2008)

*That's OK*

No problem, man.

If/when you need a player let me know...email please, I won't subscribe to the thread


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 21, 2008)

renau1g said:


> I can't change the title for some reason, when I try to edit it, it's not an option.




Edit post --> Go advanced. You'll be able to change the thread title from there.


----------



## Halford (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahhhh!  They're leaving without me! 

Only kiddin'.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm actually editing the post now  get ready for your spotlight


----------



## Halford (Aug 25, 2008)

Yay!  Or possibly something a tad more dignified which expresses the same sentiment...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 26, 2008)

renau1g said:


> get ready for your spotlight




How close am I to getting mine?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 26, 2008)

[sblock=Rev]
The group is about to have an encounter with a Hydra, to speed up your entry into the game, I'm thinking to have your character on patrol with a couple other hobbys and stumble upon the battle. Thoughts? Otherwise it'll take at least a week if not more to complete that combat + travel to the keep and they'll probably scout out, etc...
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 26, 2008)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=Rev]
> The group is about to have an encounter with a Hydra, to speed up your entry into the game, I'm thinking to have your character on patrol with a couple other hobbys and stumble upon the battle. Thoughts? Otherwise it'll take at least a week if not more to complete that combat + travel to the keep and they'll probably scout out, etc...
> [/sblock]



I can wait a week.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 18, 2009)

Bumping this because my character is in this thread (for ease of refrence).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 18, 2009)

Ren, I had a few errors on my character sheet and I made a small addition (Mage Hand spell) to make the sheet as complete as possible. 

I also included te text file of the updated sheet, so that you can print it for your refrence (all formatting for print purposes has been included).


----------

